# Alô, Aeromoça, Chiclete e Saco (pt)



## Denis555

Oi Pessoal,

Gostaria que alguma portuguesa ou português me dissesse como se diz "*Alô*", "*Aeromoça*", "*Chiclete*" e "*Saco*" (de plástico ou papel) em português(pt). 
Sobre esse último "*saco*", é verdade que significa "*Bolsa*" (de mulher) em português(pt)?
E existem as expressões?:
*Encher o saco* = Aborrecer
*De saco cheio* = Aborrecido
*Puxar o saco* = bajular
*É um saco!* = É uma chatice!

*De antemão, agradeço!*


----------



## Macunaíma

Beleza, Denis?

Eu não sou português mas houve algumas vezes em que eu tive que telefonar para um primo meu que morou em Lisboa uns tempos, e quem atendia o telefone era sempre a sogra ou a cunhada dele ( meu primo namorava e vivia junto com uma portuguesa ). Eles sempre atendiam o telefone assim: "Estou cá, quem está lá?". Eu não sei se eram só eles, mas era sempre assim, e eu me lembro que da primeira vez eu fiquei um pouco perplexo e comecei a gaguejar. 

Boa pergunta, como os portugueses atendem o telefone?


----------



## Denis555

Estou curiosíssimo pra saber essas palavras...


----------



## FranParis

Alô = Está?
Aeromoça = Hospedeira (de bordo).
Chiclete = Chewing gum.
Bolsa = Saco (para as senhoras).

Quanto ás outras expressões, veja *aqui*


----------



## a_catarina

FranParis said:


> Alô = Está?
> Aeromoça = Hospedeira (de bordo).
> Chiclete = Chewing gum.
> Bolsa = Saco (para as senhoras).
> 
> Quanto ás outras expressões, veja *aqui*


 
Olá!
FranParis, penso que a palavra Chewing gum já foi usada em portugal para significar pastilha elástica, mas hoje em dia não é comum. É mais normal ouvir dizer pastilha elástica, ou só pastilha num contexto mais informal. Chiclete também é usado por algumas pessoas, ou então para designar uma marca de pastilhas elásticas que se chama precisamente chiclete.
Quanto à bolsa, o mais comum é chamar-se mala ou carteira (penso que esta úlltima é mais utilizada no centro-norte do país, uma vez que carteira também pode significar o local onde se guardam o dinheiro e os documentos).


----------



## Denis555

Oh, muito obrigado pelas respostas! 
Recapitulando:

BR <=> PT
1)Alô = Está?
2)Aeromoça = Hospedeira (de bordo)
3)Chiclete = Pastilha (elástica)
4)Saco (no sentido usado no Brasil: saco de lixo, saco de plástico de supermercado, saco/saquinho de pipoca) = ??? 
5)Bolsa(de mulher) = Saco, Mala


Então, algumas dúvidas ainda persistem: As expressões (com saco[Br]) que eu citei são usadas em Portugal?:
*Encher o saco* = Aborrecer
*De saco cheio* = Aborrecido
*Puxar o saco* = bajular
*É um saco!* = É uma chatice!

E se mala(Pt) é usada para bolsa(Br) (de mulher), como se diz mala(Br) (de viagens)?


----------



## FranParis

A unica das expressões que conheço, com saco, é _estar de saco cheio_. Significa ter comido bem.


----------



## a_catarina

Denis555 said:


> Oh, muito obrigado pelas respostas!
> Recapitulando:
> 
> BR <=> PT
> 1)Alô = Está?
> 2)Aeromoça = Hospedeira (de bordo)
> 3)Chiclete = Pastilha (elástica)
> 4)Saco (no sentido usado no Brasil: saco de lixo, saco de plástico de supermercado, saco/saquinho de pipoca) = ???
> 5)Bolsa(de mulher) = Saco, Mala
> 
> 
> Então, algumas dúvidas ainda persistem: As expressões (com saco[Br]) que eu citei são usadas em Portugal?:
> *Encher o saco* = Aborrecer
> *De saco cheio* = Aborrecido
> *Puxar o saco* = bajular
> *É um saco!* = É uma chatice!
> 
> E se mala(Pt) é usada para bolsa(Br) (de mulher), como se diz mala(Br) (de viagens)?


 
Pelo contexto dá para perceber que tipo de mala é, mas se houver dúvidas pode-se dizer mala de viagem. 
Quanto à palavra saco, em Portugal é ultilizada com o mesmo significado (um saco de plástico/pano; saco do lixo, etc...). As expressões com saco não são normalmente utilizadas em Portugal, e se o forem penso que seja por influência das telenovelas brasileiras.


----------



## FranParis

Acho estranho a propósito de saco, ouvi muita vez _saco de mão_....


----------



## a_catarina

Parece-me uma tradução literal do francês, FranParis. No entanto, não posso afirmar que ninguém use essa palavra.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não sou português mas houve algumas vezes em que eu tive que telefonar para um primo meu que morou em Lisboa uns tempos, e quem atendia o telefone era sempre a sogra ou a cunhada dele ( meu primo namorava e vivia junto com uma portuguesa ). Eles sempre atendiam o telefone assim: "Estou cá, quem está lá?". Eu não sei se eram só eles, mas era sempre assim, e eu me lembro que da primeira vez eu fiquei um pouco perplexo e comecei a gaguejar.
> 
> Boa pergunta, como os portugueses atendem o telefone?


Penso que devia ser "Estou, sim". Eu sou mais informal. Normalmente, só digo "Sim?..." ou "Estou..."


----------



## Lusitania

Denis555 said:


> Oi Pessoal,
> 
> Gostaria que alguma portuguesa ou português me dissesse como se diz "*Alô*", "*Aeromoça*", "*Chiclete*" e "*Saco*" (de plástico ou papel) em português(pt).
> Sobre esse último "*saco*", é verdade que significa "*Bolsa*" (de mulher) em português(pt)?
> E existem as expressões?:
> *Encher o saco* = Aborrecer
> *De saco cheio* = Aborrecido
> *Puxar o saco* = bajular
> *É um saco!* = É uma chatice!
> 
> *De antemão, agradeço!*


 

Quando atendo o telefone digo tou? tou sim? ou sim?. No entanto, conheço muita gente que diz Alô.
*Aeromoça* é hospedeira de bordo e o masculino é comissário de bordo
*Saco *é mala de senhora, pode ser de levar ao ombro ou de viagem e saco pode ser o das compras por exemplo. Bolsa utilizamos para as malas de cerimónia, mais pequenas e chiques.
*Chiclete* é igual com a variante chicla para os preguiçosos.
Encher o saco, de saco cheio ou puxar saco são expressões que se alguém me disser entendo exactamente da mesma forma que os brasileiros. No entanto, utilizamos mais as expressões que refere ou então 

*Encher o saco* = Já me estou a passar!
*De saco cheio* = Já estou passada!
*Puxar o saco* = dar graxa
*É um saco!* = É uma chatice! (quando não é pior) 

Um abraço a todos e a todas


----------



## Lusitania

FranParis said:


> Acho estranho a propósito de saco, ouvi muita vez _saco de mão_....


 

Sim, é verdade porque a mala levamos geralmente no ombro, à tiracolo. O saco ou a pasta na mão.


----------



## 123o4

Uau!!! Como esse forum é interessante! Como brasileiro, nunca tinha ouvido o correspondente em Portugal a essas expressões usando a palavra saco! Pegando carona, como se diz "vagalume" em Portugal?


----------



## FranParis

Eu dou-lhe essa boleia: vagalume, se bem que compreensivel en Pt-Pt, diz-se pirilampo (ou cagalume).


----------



## jazyk

Vaga-lume.


----------



## Pedrovski

"Alô" não é um anglicismo de "hello"?


----------



## jazyk

Alô deve ser um galicismo: allô.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também nunca tido a preocupação de averiguar, mas aí está:
alô - [Do ingl. hallo, hello.]


----------



## jazyk

Será que o allô francês é um anglicismo também?


----------



## Denis555

jazyk said:


> Será que o allô francês é um anglicismo também?


 
*Jazyk*, veja o que diz o "Dictionnaire BORDAS du français vivant" 
ALLÔ Interj. (résulte probablement de la déformation du français _allons_, avec influence de l'apel anglais _hallo_)
*=ALLÔ Interj. (resulta provavelmente da deformação do francês allons[=vamos] com influência do chamamento inglês hallo.*

Na internet, eu vi esse foro em espanhol que dizia isso. 

Pois eu já não sei se pegamos do francês ou do inglês. A nossa pronúncia é igualzinha à do francês... Eu chutaria em dizer que chegou a nós através do francês que naqueles tempos iniciais da telefonia estava muito em voga... Mas por sua vez os franceses pegaram do inglês!

Já o Wikidicionário em francês diz que vem do inglês, por sua vez do alemão, que por sua vez vem do antigo alemão. Veja aqui.

Pra mim, é a eterna "guerrinha" que os franceses fazem contra o inglês em não admitir que vem do inglês e pronto! 

No entanto, continuo pensando que o nosso *alô *vem do francês *allô*!


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado pela informação, Denis.


----------



## edite estrela

Então é assim...
*Aeromoça:* Hospedeira (só para o feminino) ou assistente de bordo (feminino ou masculino). Comissário de bordo não anda a servir. É outra coisa
*Saco:* no sentido de saco de plástico, saco do lixo, etc é igual, também chamamos saco. Aquilo que as senhoras trazem ao ombro chamamos normalmente mala, mas também pode ser um saco se a mala for mais casual e tiver um formato mais parecido com o de um saco. Depois há por exemplo o saco de desporto que é aquilo que as pessoas levam para o ginásio com o equipamento. E as malas de viagem são exactamente isso: malas de viagem.
*Chiclete:* pastilha ou pastilha elástica. Algumas pessoas também dizem chiclete porque é uma marca de pastilhas que vendia imenso há uns anos atrás.

As expressões referidas em Portugal não são usadas. Algumas pessoas dizem por influência da televisão (programas brasileiros, novelas, canais brasileiros na TV por cabo), mas são claramente expressões brasileiras. No entanto temos o equivalente em português:

*Encher o saco:* moer a paciência, chatear, aborrecer, dar uma seca
*De saco cheio:* estar farto/a "estou farta disto", estar passado/a "já estou passada" ou "já me estou a passar"
*Puxar o saco:* dar graxa, lamber as botas, chatear
*É um saco:* é uma chatice, é uma seca

Quanto ao atender o telefone há várias maneiras bastante comuns: "estou?" (abrev. tou?), "sim?", "estou sim?" (mais formal), "está lá?" (abrev. tá lá?), "alô"...


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns Edite Estrela!

Uma dúvida: quando alguém diz "está lá" ao atender o telefone, o que a outra pessoa normalmente diz? Ou não diz nada, quero dizer, parte para o assunto em seguida? Sempre quis saber como funciona isso...


----------



## Vin Raven

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns Edite Estrela!
> 
> Uma dúvida: quando alguém diz "está lá" ao atender o telefone, o que a outra pessoa normalmente? Ou não diz nada, quero dizer, parte para o assunto em seguida? Sempre quis saber como funciona isso...



Responde-se: *tá.*


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns Edite Estrela!
> 
> Uma dúvida: quando alguém diz "está lá" ao atender o telefone, o que a outra pessoa normalmente diz? Ou não diz nada, quero dizer, parte para o assunto em seguida? Sempre quis saber como funciona isso...


 
Diz "estou sim" ou "está sim" ou abreviação de ambos ou apenas "sim".


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Uma dúvida: quando alguém diz "está lá" ao atender o telefone, o que a outra pessoa normalmente diz? Ou não diz nada, quero dizer, parte para o assunto em seguida? Sempre quis saber como funciona isso...


Discordo da Lusitania (mais uma vez ). Depois de a pessoa que atendeu o telefone ter dito "Está lá", o mais normal é quem ligou identificar-se, e iniciar a conversa.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Discordo da Lusitania (mais uma vez ). Depois de a pessoa que atendeu o telefone ter dito "Está lá", o mais normal é quem ligou identificar-se, e iniciar a conversa.


 

Pode ser ou não. Por exemplo, se ligo a alguém não digo "está lá" digo "tou?" se for para um/a amigo/a, e ele/a responde "tou" e inicia a conversação "tás boa?" e por aí fora. Se for um telefonema mais formal digo "Bom dia, fala x gostaria de falar com a pessoa y por favor" e aí a pessoa ou diz que vai passar a chamada ou apresenta-se se for a própria.


----------



## edite estrela

concordo com o lusitania. estava apenas a enumerar algumas formas de atender o telefone. eu normalmente atendo com um "tou?" e agora com os telemóveis, que já sabemos quem está a ligar,muitas vezes atendo logo com "Olá! tás bom/boa?". Quando faço um telefonema formal, começo por dizer "olá, bom dia/ tarde/noite" e depois continuo.
Quando telefono para alguém e atendem com o "está lá", digo "tou" e sigo a conversa normalmente.
Agora até há uma música para as crianças que diz "está lá,está lá, quero falar com o meu papá!" Acho que é assim a letras


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

edite estrela said:


> Quando telefono para alguém e atendem com o "está lá", digo "tou" e sigo a conversa normalmente.



Seria engraçado se a pessoa respondesse: não tou, não.   LOL


----------



## FranParis

Muitos o fazem. Eu jà o fiz.


----------



## Lusitania

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Seria engraçado se a pessoa respondesse: não tou, não.  LOL


 

Eu por vezes respondo "Eu não e tu?"


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> Beleza, Denis?
> 
> Eu não sou português mas houve algumas vezes em que eu tive que telefonar para um primo meu que morou em Lisboa uns tempos, e quem atendia o telefone era sempre a sogra ou a cunhada dele ( meu primo namorava e vivia junto com uma portuguesa ). Eles sempre atendiam o telefone assim: "Estou cá, quem está lá?". Eu não sei se eram só eles, mas era sempre assim, e eu me lembro que da primeira vez eu fiquei um pouco perplexo e comecei a gaguejar.
> 
> Boa pergunta, como os portugueses atendem o telefone?





Outsider said:


> Penso que devia ser "Estou, sim". Eu sou mais informal. Normalmente, só digo "Sim?..." ou "Estou..."


Aconteceu comigo algo parecido com o que Macunaíma descreve. A diferença é que fui eu quem atendeu o telefone (e também gaguejei sem saber o que responder). 
No Brasil, quem liga, se é educado (coisa cada vez mais rara!), identifica-se primeiro e explica o motivo da ligação. Mas eu gostaria, se possível, que algum português (ou quem o souber) me explicasse:
a) Quem liga diz o quê?
b) Quem atende diz o quê?
c) É _'Está lá?'_  (pergunta)?
d) Ou é '_Está lá._' (afirmação/resposta)?

É que eu não consegui entender muito bem as respostas de Outsider,  Lusitania e edite acima.


----------



## anaczz

O que eu vi e ouvi foi:
Quem atende costuma dizer:
- Tou?
- Tô?
- Estou?
- Estou sim?

Está lá? Ė uma pergunta, mas parece que já não se usa dessa forma.
Quando muito perguntam: Tá? Ou Está?
E isso geralmente acontece quando uma ligação já está em curso e a pessoa quer saber se a outra a está a ouvir, ou se uma outra pessoa vai começar a falar.
O que eu observei várias vezes, ė que algumas pessoas ficam sem ação quando você não diz "Tou", "estou", ou algo que o valha, ao atender a ligação e então ficam repetindo "tá?", "está?", etc. até que você diga "Estou". Isso acontece, principalmente quando você atende dizendo "pois não?" (o que não faz muito sentido para os portugueses), mas, às vezes, acontece também quando você atende dizendo "sim?".


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Seria engraçado se a pessoa respondesse: não tou, não.   LOL



adorei esse fio


----------



## marta12

Eu quando atendo o telefone digo.
Sim?

Digo carteira com o sentido de mala e também com o sentido do local onde guardo documentos e dinheiro. 
Ah! e sou de Lisboa.
Esta maneira de dizer, penso que tem mais a ver com a idade. Hoje em dia é muito mais vulgar ouvir dizer mala.


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> O que eu observei várias vezes, ė que algumas pessoas ficam sem ação quando você não diz "Tou", "estou", ou algo que o valha, ao atender a ligação e então ficam repetindo "tá?", "está?", etc. até que você diga "Estou". Isso acontece, principalmente quando você atende dizendo "pois não?" (o que não faz muito sentido para os portugueses), mas, às vezes, acontece também quando você atende dizendo "sim?".


Aqui no Brasil, quando o celular não pega bem, a gente costuma dizer "alô" para chamar a atenção de quem está do outro lado. "Alô" ou "tá me ouvindo?"


----------



## Johannes

Enquanto nos paises 'nordicos" quem atende o telefone diz logo o seu nome e quem chama diz o seu logo em seguida, parece que tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal ( em geral) o chamador e o atendente têm relutância em dizer que são. Nunca se sabe se é um cobrador ou um chato qualquer e o cobrador  ou o chato não querem revelar a sua indentidade com medo de não serem atendidos.
Inicio de uma conversa normal:
Tou?
Tá?
Tou!
Quem fala?
Com quem quer falar?
O João está?
E quem quer saber?
É o Felipe.
Ah, Felipe? Como vai? Porque não disse logo? Como vai?


----------



## uchi.m

Johannes said:


> Enquanto nos paises 'nordicos" quem atende o telefone diz logo o seu nome e quem chama diz o seu logo em seguida, parece que tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal ( em geral) o chamador e o atendente têm relutância em dizer que são. Nunca se sabe se é um cobrador ou um chato qualquer e o cobrador  ou o chato não querem revelar a sua indentidade com medo de não serem atendidos.
> Inicio de uma conversa normal:
> Tou?
> Tá?
> Tou!
> Quem fala?
> Com quem quer falar?
> O João está?
> E quem quer saber?
> É o Felipe.
> Ah, Felipe? Como vai? Porque não disse logo? Como vai?



Zwei deutsche Menschen am Apparat bei einem Fehler:
A: Zimmerman.
B: [hangs up]

Cê num entende? A gente gosta de conversar...


----------



## Johannes

_Cê num entende? A gente gosta de conversar... _
Ich habe es schon verstehen


----------



## GamblingCamel

uchi.m said:


> Zwei deutsche Menschen am Apparat bei einem Fehler:
> A: Zimmerman.
> B: [hangs up]


ROFL UCH !!


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> O que eu vi e ouvi foi:
> Quem atende costuma dizer:
> - Tou?
> - Tô?
> - Estou?
> - Estou sim?
> 
> Está lá? Ė uma pergunta, mas parece que já não se usa dessa forma.
> Quando muito perguntam: Tá? Ou Está?
> E isso geralmente acontece quando uma ligação já está em curso e a pessoa quer saber se a outra a está a ouvir, ou se uma outra pessoa vai começar a falar.
> O que eu observei várias vezes, ė que algumas pessoas ficam sem ação quando você não diz "Tou", "estou", ou algo que o valha, ao atender a ligação e então ficam repetindo "tá?", "está?", etc. até que você diga "Estou". Isso acontece, principalmente quando você atende dizendo "pois não?" (o que não faz muito sentido para os portugueses), mas, às vezes, acontece também quando você atende dizendo "sim?".


Obrigada, Aninha. O que me confundiu ainda mais é que quem ligou (um indivídup não exatamente jovem) perguntou logo de início algo como '_Está lá?'_ depois do meu '_Alô_'. Como já faz uns anos (e mesmo na hora não consegui entender o "sotaque"), não lembro bem do "diálogo" travado.





marta12 said:


> Eu quando atendo o telefone digo.
> Sim?


Sspero que todos vocês adotem essa prática salutar (salutar, para mim, bem entendido ). 
Brincadeira, viu, gente boa aí do outro lado?





Johannes said:


> Enquanto nos paises 'nordicos" quem atende o  telefone diz logo o seu nome e quem chama diz o seu logo em seguida,  parece que tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal ( em geral) o chamador e o  atendente têm relutância em dizer que são. Nunca se sabe se é um  cobrador ou um chato qualquer e o cobrador  ou o chato não querem  revelar a sua indentidade com medo de não serem atendidos.
> Inicio de uma conversa normal:
> Tou?
> Tá?
> Tou!
> Quem fala?
> Com quem quer falar?
> O João está?
> E quem quer saber?
> É o Felipe.
> Ah, Felipe? Como vai? *Porque não disse logo? *Como vai?


Me acabei de rir, Johannes. Mas eu acho que a gente se protege mesmo é daquele pessoal bem "intimista" (ou intimidador mesmo ) do telemarketing, que chateia dia e noite.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Me acabei de rir, Johannes. Mas eu acho que a gente se protege mesmo é daquele pessoal bem "intimista" (ou intimidador mesmo ) do telemarketing, que chateia dia e noite.


Você pode dizer o seu nome, Audie! Faça como eu:

Eu: Uchi.m.
Telemarketing: ... Boa tarde!! Sr. Uchi.m? Poderia falar agora?
Eu: Com qual Uchi.m você quer falar?!

[é que tem o bonzinho e tem o marvadão ]


----------



## J. Bailica

Responder só em youtube (infelizmente não me ocorre nada para _saco_ nem para _aeromoça _(e merecia, que aeromoça é bem engraçado!)

Alô. 

Chiclete.


----------



## Macunaíma

Aeromoça vem caindo em desuso há tempos já, até porque hoje tem quase tantos homens na profissão quanto mulheres. Ambos são chamados de comissários [de bordo]. Aeromoça é coisa dos tempos da Panair, da revista O Cruzeiro e de quando o Electra fazia a ponte aérea Rio-São Paulo...


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Aeromoça vem caindo em desuso há tempos já, até porque hoje tem quase tantos homens na profissão quanto mulheres. Ambos são chamados de comissários [de bordo]. Aeromoça é coisa dos tempos da Panair, da revista Cruzeiro e de quando o Electra fazia a ponte aérea Rio-São Paulo...


Nessa minha idade, a coisa mais remota nesse assunto que eu consigo me lembrar era da falência da Transbrasil... Você é arqueólogo??


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Nessa minha idade, a coisa mais remota nesse assunto que eu consigo me lembrar era da falência da Transbrasil... Você é arqueólogo??



Não, mas fui criado pelos meus avós. 

Ah, e eu já voei de Electra quando era bem criança. Lembro que as janelas eram enormes e tinham cortininhas de pano que nem ônibus. Foram aposentados no início dos anos 90.


----------



## GamblingCamel

uchi.m said:


> Nessa minha idade, a coisa mais remota nesse assunto que eu consigo me lembrar era da falência da Transbrasil... Você é arqueólogo??


Sim, Mac é arqueólogo !!


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Ah, e eu já voei de Electra quando era bem criança. Lembro que as janelas eram enormes e tinham cortininhas de pano que nem ônibus. Foram aposentados no início dos anos 90.


Veja como as coisas são: ontem, os aviões tinham cortinas e os ônibus, também. Hoje, os aviões ainda têm cortinas, bem, se é que aquelas placas de plástico podem ser consideradas como tal, e os ônibus... não têm, porque o vidro é fumê. E as janelas são hermeticamente vedadas, que nem no avião.

Agora imagine o que é uma viagem SP-Belém dentro de um ônibus desse *sem* ar condicionado... sim, aconteceu comigo


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Você pode dizer o seu nome, Audie! Faça como eu:
> 
> Eu: Uchi.m.
> Telemarketing: ... Boa tarde!! Sr. Uchi.m? Poderia falar agora?
> Eu: Com qual Uchi.m você quer falar?!
> 
> [é que tem o bonzinho e tem o marvadão ]


Essa não conhecia,  vai pro caderninho. Na verdade, quando se tem tempo, atender a ligação desses 'seres do mal' pode se tornar um passatempo dos melhores...  É só escolher o melhor método de tortura-vingança para cada caso


J. Bailica said:


> Responder só em youtube (infelizmente não me ocorre nada para _saco_ nem para _aeromoça _(e merecia, que aeromoça é bem engraçado!)


Então não é '_hospedeira de bordo_', como disseram lá no começo do fio?


----------



## Istriano

aeromoça = stewardess (_quaint_)
comissária de bordo = flight attendant (_modern_)


No entanto, prefiro falar _aeromoça _ _comissária _é uma palavra tão feia, me soa quase militar, é oficial demais para a maioria de nós. 
Imaginem Daniela Mercury cantar ''Comissária de bordo'' em vez de ''Aeromoça''. 

Isso lembra um pouco um caso italiano...Na Itália não existem mais _lixeiros_...Agora são todos _Tecnici ecologici, _que phynno hein?



Em espanhol usam _azafata _para mulheres, e _auxiliar de vuelo_ para homens.
(Também existe_ aeromozo/a _que se usa em uns países latinoamericanos).


----------



## J. Bailica

Audierunt said:


> Então não é '_hospedeira de bordo_', como disseram lá no começo do fio?


 
Sim, em Portugal é 'hospedeira de bordo'; eu queria dizer que não encontrei nenhum video sobre 'hospedeira de bordo' e ao mesmo tempo que acho muito mais engraçado 'aeromoça' (faz lembrar uma heroína de BD: _As aventuras do Homem Aranha, Hulk, e a Incrível Aeromoça!_); e por isso acho que acabou por ficar com pouca lógica, a maneira como escrevi.


----------



## Alentugano

J. Bailica said:


> Sim, em Portugal é 'hospedeira de bordo'; eu queria dizer que não encontrei nenhum video sobre 'hospedeira de bordo' e ao mesmo tempo que acho muito mais engraçado 'aeromoça' (faz lembrar uma heroína de BD: _As aventuras do Homem Aranha, Hulk, e a Incrível Aeromoça!_); e por isso acho que acabou por ficar com pouca lógica, a maneira como escrevi.


 
Demais, Bailica!

Resta dizer que a _*alô*_ até se usa em Portugal, mas está um pouco associada a conversações telefónicas de certos estratos sociais.
Também houve um programa na SIC chamado "Alô Portugal".


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se em Portugal a designação mudou de "hospedeira" para "assistente de bordo" ou se as duas formas coexistem.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> No entanto, prefiro falar _aeromoça _ _comissária _é uma palavra tão feia, me soa quase militar, é oficial demais para a maioria de nós.  _Você tirou as palavras do meu teclado_.
> Imaginem Daniela Mercury cantar ''Comissária de bordo'' em vez de ''Aeromoça''.  _E Belchior, em vez do medo, teria fobia de avião, tadinho!_





J. Bailica said:


> ao mesmo tempo que acho muito mais engraçado 'aeromoça' (faz lembrar uma heroína de BD: _As aventuras do Homem Aranha, Hulk, e a Incrível Aeromoça!_); e por isso acho que acabou por ficar com pouca lógica, a maneira como escrevi.


Então, pra vocês aí, soa engraçado '_aeromoça_'?





Alentugano said:


> Resta dizer que a _*alô*_ até se  usa em Portugal, mas está um pouco associada a conversações telefónicas  de certos estratos sociais.


Ah, Alent, agora me deixaste curiosa.  Que estratos?


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> Então, pra vocês aí, soa engraçado '_aeromoça_'?



Não sei se soa a personagem de BD, mas o facto de incluir a palavra "moça" soa-me "peculiar", porque a palavra "moça" não se ouve assim tão frequentemente/de forma tão generalizada em Portugal (pelo menos, não em todas as zonas/não dita por pessoas de todas as idades).


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Então, pra vocês aí, soa engraçado '_aeromoça_'?Ah, Alent, agora me deixaste curiosa. Que estratos?


 
Soa engraçado, sim! Parece nome de super-heroína! 

*Alô*: Muito usado pelos "tios" e "tias", "betos/betinhos" (os seus mauricinhos e patricinhas) das classes média alta/alta! As chamadas pessoas "bem" ou "de bem". Em geral, associa-se a uma linguagem com certo tipo de afetações. São também eles que se tratam por "você": pai e filhos, marido e mulher, etc. sempre na 3.ª pessoa. Têm uma certa aversão ao "Tu" porque, julgo eu, esse tratamento é/era tido como uma característica das classes mais baixas, vulgo povão!


----------



## Istriano

Que engraçado.


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu acho que Aeromoça é engraçado, que tem graça, tanto no sentido de _funny_ como no sentido de _graceful _(ao contrário de 'hospedeira de bordo', que é... sem graça ).

Mas não sei das outras pessoas (bom, tirando os que já falaram, como o Alentugano e Englishmanis), porque essa palavra é quase desconhecida aqui. Já a tinha ouvido antes, mas há muito tempo. Nem me lembrava que existia.

Sobre 'Alô', de fato, o Alentugano tem razão. Há, ou havia, quem usasse. E realmente também a associo mais às chamadas 'tias' (mas não só, acho eu); talvez por isso, às vezes também é usada ironicamente; e até houve por aqui uma moda engraçada (quer dizer, mais ou menos): juntar 'está' com 'alô'; e então o 'pessoal', com certo 'pessoal', dizia _'estálô?' ._

_Estálô?! Ou vai estalar?!_


----------



## Alentugano

J. Bailica said:


> Eu acho que Aeromoça é engraçado, que tem graça, tanto no sentido de _funny_ como no sentido de _graceful _(ao contrário de 'hospedeira de bordo', que é... sem graça ).
> 
> Mas não sei das outras pessoas (bom, tirando os que já falaram, como o Alentugano e Englishmanis), porque essa palavra é quase desconhecida aqui. Já a tinha ouvido antes, mas há muito tempo. Nem me lembrava que existia.
> 
> Sobre 'Alô', de fato, o Alentugano tem razão. Há, ou havia, quem usasse. E realmente também a associo mais às chamadas 'tias' (mas não só, acho eu); talvez por isso, às vezes também é usada ironicamente; e até houve por aqui uma moda engraçada (quer dizer, mais ou menos): juntar 'está' com 'alô'; e então o 'pessoal', com certo 'pessoal', dizia _'estálô?' ._
> 
> _Estálô?! Ou vai estalar?!_


   Essa também não sabia! Estás mesmo imparável, J. B.!! Assim ninguém te segura.


----------



## Istriano

J. Bailica said:


> (ao contrário de 'hospedeira de bordo', que é... sem graça ).


_hospedeira _é igual _comissária _


----------



## J. Bailica

Alentugano said:


> Essa também não sabia! Estás mesmo imparável, J. B.!! Assim ninguém te segura.


 
Eram coisas que se diziam cá na zona, mas ok, obrigado .



Istriano said:


> _hospedeira _é igual _comissária _


 
Ora pois!


----------



## Johannes

_Muito usado pelos "tios" e "tias", "betos/betinhos" das classes média alta/alta! _
_Eram coisas que se diziam cá na zona. _ Moravam na zona?


----------



## Alentugano

Johannes said:


> _Muito usado pelos "tios" e "tias", "betos/betinhos" das classes média alta/alta! _
> _Eram coisas que se diziam cá na zona. _Moravam na zona?


Engraçadinho!  Se você não sabe, zona só tem essa conotação no Brasil...


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu é que não quero que a discussão fique _off-topic_, caso contrário perguntaria de que é que estão a falar .


----------



## englishmania

_Aeromoça_ conhecia por causa daquela publicidade com o Scolari.


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> _Aeromoça_ conhecia por causa daquela publicidade com o Scolari.


é... ele e eu aprendemos que
aeromoça é hospedeira
cadarço é atacador
açougue é talho
trem é comboio
torcida é claque
"pimbolim" é matraquilhos


----------



## breezeofwater

Que tópico fixe/baril/porreiro/altamente (=legal)! 
Também vou meter a colherada (esta diz-se no Brasil, não?)! 



Outsider said:


> Discordo da Lusitania (mais uma vez ). Depois de a pessoa que atendeu o telefone ter dito "Está lá", o mais normal é quem ligou identificar-se, e iniciar a conversa.


Tenho de concordar com o Outsider, pois não me lembro de ter ouvido (Es)tou! como resposta a outro (Es)tou? à pessoa que atende o telefone, ou (Es)tá! a outro (Es)tá lá?... 
Pode ser que em certas regiões se diga mas para mim o mais comum mesmo também é a pessoa identificar-se logo E a Ana, (es)tás boa?, Sim estou e tu?, etc. 
Pensando bem, acho que já ouvi alguém responder Estou, é a Ana! Estou? Estás a ouvir-me? porque tinha ouvido mal e assim repetia por sua vez o Estou para verificar se a pessoa estava a ouvir bem.
A brincar também há quem diga Estou estou e tu estás? 
Já agora, é menos comum mas o meu avô diz Sim faça favor? Daí o meu Sim? 



Macunaíma said:


> Aeromoça vem caindo em desuso há tempos já, até porque hoje tem quase tantos homens na profissão quanto mulheres. Ambos são chamados de comissários [de bordo]. Aeromoça é coisa dos tempos da Panair, da revista O Cruzeiro e de quando o Electra fazia a ponte aérea Rio-São Paulo...


Então diz-se aeromoç*a* mas não se diz aeromoç*o*. Também me parece ter ouvido comissário de bordo. 
Em Portugal diz-se hospedeira (de bordo) e já se ouve muito steward para homens.
Cada vez nomes mais incrementados!! 
Em França há muito essa tendência: por exemplo uma a pessoa que varre ruas chama-se agent de surface que é bem mais difícil de identificar que agent de nettoyage, mas enfim...
BW


----------



## englishmania

Mas porque não referem também_ assistente de bordo_?


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis,
por acaso encontrei estas expressões com saco: 

 Despejar o saco: Dizer tudo quanto se sabe, desabafar
 Encher o saco: Governar-se, fazer perder a paciência
 Meter a viola no saco: Calar-se (esta nem conhecia...; se o Carfer estivesse por ai perguntar-lhe-ía se é mais geracional... )
 Meter tudo no mesmo saco: Considerar de maneira igual coisas ou pessoas que são diferentes
Variante: É tudo farinha do mesmo saco
 Não cair em saco roto: Não ficar sem produzir efeito

BW


----------

